# YONGER & BRESSON - Diderot 11



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Diderot line_ (Model YBH8311K)


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

very nice watch!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

kibi said:


> very nice watch!


:thanks kibi !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Side-by-side with the LeLocle*

Two _guilloché_ dials&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YBH8311K - Diderot line*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YBH8311K (Diderot line) on rubber band*














































Dust magnet :-x


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YBH8311K on rubber*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YBH8311K (Diderot Line)*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Back on bracelet *


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

hi-- i have the same watch, do you happen to know the origin of the movement? mine keeps really good time...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

automatico said:


> hi-- i have the same watch, do you happen to know the origin of the movement? mine keeps really good time...


Hi Automatico 

Glad to see another _Y&B_ owner&#8230; it's no so frequent ;-)

The movement is a chinese *Sea-Gull ST-16* |>










Feel free to post pics of yours in this thread :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Diderot on white strap&#8230;*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Ybh 8311k*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YBH8311K - brown strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*8311K on white rubber*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B Diderot 8311K - Rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*8311K on brown leather*







































































































































































































From ebay seller mythaicraft


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Diderot 8311 - RVC strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B Diderot 8311 - White NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "Diderot" 8311*

On a genuine alligator strap by ebay seller dill155


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "Diderot" - on Y&B leather + deployant*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON - 'Diderot' YBH8311*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "Diderot 8311" - Chicken leg strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YBH 8311 - ZRC rallye strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON - Diderot 8311*

The rubber strap comes from another french watch, the *LIP* 'Mach 2000' *LED*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON (Diderot 8311) • "Bond" NATO*


----------



## sanarsoe (Oct 12, 2013)

i love this design this all watch.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson - Diderot "11" • ZRC 'Rallye' strap*


----------



## jerseytiger (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson - Diderot "11" • ZRC 'Rallye' strap*

This is a cool looking watch. I really like the font style of the numbers and the textured face. I looked on the company site and don't see it listed. Has the model been discontinued?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson - Diderot "11" • ZRC 'Rallye' strap*



jerseytiger said:


> This is a cool looking watch. I really like the font style of the numbers and the textured face. I looked on the company site and don't see it listed. Has the model been discontinued?


Thanks jerseytiger.

Yes, it's a 2008 (I think ?) model.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson - Diderot "11" • Orange leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson - Diderot "11" • NATO 'FRANCE'*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson - Diderot "11" • Milanese bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson - Diderot "11" • "Tire" rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson - Diderot "11" • ZRC 'rally' strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 11" • Gray "Bond" NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*OEM leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Tire rubber band*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------

